# Brauche Tipps bei Performance Einstellungen



## Sonnengott01 (26. April 2020)

Hallo in die Runde! 

Ich habe mir einen neuen Stand-PC geleistet, der eigentlich alle Stückeln spielen können sollte. Zumindest was WoW anbelangt. Habe direkt auf Hersteller-Seiten alle Treiber installiert, Geräte-Manager zeigt keine Fehler und überall werden Monitor und Grafikkarte erkannt. Sollte also alles passen.
Trotzdem habe ich den Eindruck, als wäre das Game stellenweise pixeliger als davor (auf einem 2-3 Jahre alten Laptop, der vielleicht halb so schnell war). Bei den Questtexten (Schriften) und Icons sehe ich es und auch laggt das Game leicht. Ich verwende zwar WLAN, hatte aber auf dem Laptop davor nie dieses Problem und wenn ich richtig lese habe ich 120 fps, was glaub ich sehr viel ist.
Speziell wenn ich auf Quest beenden und neue Annehmen klicke, ist eine Verzögerung von mind. einer halben Sekunde merkbar, was nicht sein dürfte, denke ich.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sind alle Infos. Falls noch was benötigt wird, bitte sagt mir einfach was. 

DANKE euch für all eure Tipps vorab,
LG Martin

PS.: Mir erscheinen auch die Texte auf den Screenshots pixelig. :-/


----------



## IronAngel (27. April 2020)

Puh das ist echt ein krasser PC. Viel Ram, vielleicht zuviel, bzw zuviele Slots belegt. Aber sofern es läuft alles ok.

Möglich das V Sync ein paar Lags auslöst. Sehe gerade du hast gar kein Vsync an. Stell mal das FPs Limit auf 115 FPS und guck ob es besser wird. Was für ein Monitor Setup fährst du überhaupt. Die gewählte Auflösung ist etwas merkwürdig. Vollbild Modus wählen, vielleicht mal nur hohen Einstellungen wählen und schauen ob die Ruckler weg sind.


----------



## CVD (27. April 2020)

Wie kommt man zu der Darstellung in bild5.png?

Und die lags die du beklagst habe ich auch, bei Pings von 25ms. Könnte das an der Netzauslastung liegen, oder den Blizzard Servern? Bei mir konnte ich aber auch feststellen, dass der Ping ab und an stark schwankt bis zu Werten von 200-600ms, dann mit größeren lags.


----------



## Sonnengott01 (27. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen 

Danke für eure Tipps bzw. Anmerkungen:
- OK, habe FPS gleich auf 110 gesenkt. Sollte auch locker ausreichend sein.
- Habe einen 49" Monitor.   Daher die große Auflösung.
- Grafik, Anzeigemodus habe ich schon Fenster (Vollbild) oder wo meinst du?
- Hätte noch nie gehört, dass man zu viel RAM haben könnte. 

Ich melde mich wieder mit Feedback, ob besser wird, jetzt wo 110 FPS.

LG Martin


----------



## Sonnengott01 (29. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

FPS auf 110 runter scheint was gebracht zu haben, danke euch!

LG Martin


----------

